# How long can they go?



## GopherWacker93 (Feb 8, 2010)

My kribensis fry became free swiming yesterday. I am feeding them hakeri First bites 3times a day by squirting it into the tank where the fry are. I havent noticed the fry eatting it so i was just wondering how long they can go without eatting so i know if they have been eatting the food or not.
Thanks.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

they may not eat the very first free swimming day


----------



## GopherWacker93 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well they are still alive today. A few numbers have dwindeled but not to many. Geuss i will be out. Can they feed of live plant such as java moss and java ferns??


----------

